# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Michael kelly om g strings buzzing

## Don Fardo

Hi! #I'm new here so please bear with me...just picked up a Michael Kelly F style OM on ebay. #I'm not sure how much "buzzing" in the G strings is considered acceptable among OM players. #I'm a mandolin and guitar player mostly so my ear is frightened by the string noise I'm getting when I play at jamming level. #I realize I must adjust my picking style to some extent and the strings need replacing as well. #Any suggestions on brands and gauges that might help alleviate the buzz? #I appreciate the input!

----------


## Celtic Saguaro

You'll need to buy strings individually. Others can give you help with the string guages. The scale on the MK is around 19.25 inches which is very short. Chances are the strings on it are either a GHS or a D'Addario set, both of which are intented for longer scale OMs of 21 inches plus.

----------

